# Allgemeines zu Derby



## GilbertGrape (15. Sep 2008)

Einen schönen guten Abend alle zusammen,

Ich möchte mir privat eine kleine Anwendung schreiben, die Lauf-Daten in einer Datenbank speichert. Ich habe mir überlegt, das mit Derby zu realisieren, weil ja alle immer sagen, dass das ganz einfach ist. Achso, und Hibernate will ich verwenden.
Jetzt hab ich ein paar Fragen:
Derby ist ja wohl im JDK enthalten. Was heißt das genau? Bei google hab ich ein bißchen gestöbert. da stand öfter was von installieren. Muss ich dann doch noch was runterladen?
Und gibt es dann da auch sowas wie Benutzer/Schemata/Passwörter? Und legt man die dann auch direkt aus dem Programm an?
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein bißchen helfen/Tipps geben!

Gruß,
GG


----------



## Guest (15. Sep 2008)

Das sollte als Einstieg reichen. 
http://db.apache.org/derby/quick_start.html
http://developers.sun.com/javadb/


----------



## GilbertGrape (16. Sep 2008)

Danke!
Das hab ich mir schon ein bißchen angeschaut, aber da steht auch immer, dass man die derby.jar runterladen muss.
Was heißt dann, sie ist im JDK enthalten? Hab den Ordner (jdk1.6.0_04) nach derby.jar durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## geraldf (16. Sep 2008)

Such einmal nach derbytools.jar

Grüße
Gerald


----------



## GilbertGrape (16. Sep 2008)

im jdk?
da gibts das nicht.


----------



## geraldf (16. Sep 2008)

Welches Betriebssystem und welches JDK (Sun, ...?) verwendest du?

Grüße
Gerald


----------



## GilbertGrape (16. Sep 2008)

XP und jdk 1.6.0_03
vielleicht sucht mein tc auch nicht richtig...


----------



## geraldf (16. Sep 2008)

Hallo GilbertGrape,

ich habe mir jetzt eine XP-Maschine mit JDK 6 angesehen.
Unterhalb von jdk1.6.0_nn gibt es dort ein Verzeichnis namens db. Es enthält aber keine Dateien, sondern wieder nur leere Verzeichnisse.

Im Installationsprogramm vom JDK gibt es einen Zweig "Java DB". Vermutlich kann die DB hier nachinstalliert werden.

Beste Grüße
Gerald


----------

